# Science of the Future



## Slartibartfast (Feb 3, 2010)

I read an essay prompt that said this:
 - The 19th century belonged to the Chemist, the 20th century to the physicist, who will stamp their mark on the 21st century?  

Personally, I think it will be biotechnology, because it's a very new science that, in addition to making rapid strides, has the potential to change the human race forever.

So what do you guys think it will be and why?


----------



## Zuu (Feb 3, 2010)

A century is a lot of years. Yeah, maybe bioengineering and what not, but I think we'll continue to make significant discoveries in the fields of astronomy and astrophysics.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 3, 2010)

The 19th century to the chemist? 20th to the physicist? I know plenty of biologists who would dispute that (though perhaps having the two most important discoveries in the history of biology in different centuries is dragging it down a little).


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be happy once they start mass-producing these. And they also need to make one of these.

Oh and if we can find a cure for AIDS and stuff that'd be cool as well.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 4, 2010)

Sociology, of course :p


----------



## departuresong (Feb 4, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Sociology, of course :p


Was going to say this.


----------

